# Breeders' circle



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

There is a Beginners' circle on this site, I think it would be nice to have a Breeders' circle too. We would know who is working with what. Techniques of breeding, availability of species and fry, some genetics of different species, etc.


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I second this idea


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

*Breeding tosakins*

The tosakins that I have left are not high quality but they are from Japan through the Fish Sempai. Only one fry from last year's spawn is decent quality. The other 5 in my tank are runts or have been stunted.

I got a fall spawning on Sunday November 15, 2015. Not many eggs, only about 250. About 85% fertilized as I performed a hand spawning.
Water temperature was about 67F. I gradually raised the temperature to 70F over 36 hours. Hatching expected on Wednesday night to Thursday. Keeping fingers crossed.

Tuesday 17, 2015
The eggs are starting to hatch (one day early) although the temperature is at 70F. It usually takes 3-4 days at that temperature...

Friday 20, 2015
All fry hatched yesterday. I started to feed frozen baby brine shrimps. I started a batch for live ones today.

Saturday 21, 2015
Fry eating well. I've done a few 30-50% water changes already. The temperature has been raised to 75F. A few fry still resting at the bottom of basin. They will probably be culled if they don't swim by tomorrow.

Monday 23, 2015
About 20 fry have been culled: some being at the bottom on their side or deformed. Most of the fry are quite lively at 75F. They were fed live baby brine shrimps today and they love it.

Sunday 29, 2015
About 30 fry have been culled due to their poor tail, the tail being the main feature in tosakins. About 15 fry with better tail hopefully have been moved to another basin. However, I don't have enough plugs to put in a heater. I will have to find a way soon.

Monday November 30, 2015
The group of 15 selected fry seems to grow faster although they are in cooler water. That's probably because of less competition for food.

Thursday December 3, 2015
A few more fry have been added to the more promising group. Till now, this group proves to be the best of the brood.

Sunday December 20, 2015
The fry are in 3 basins now. None died for no reason. Temperature is at 68F, don't have enough heaters. Growth is faster in the basin with less fry. Feeding with frozen bbs. My brine shrimp eggs have poor hatching rate, plus frozen bbs is faster to feed.
No single tail in this batch. Have not observed a potentially good tosakin tail till now.

December 29, 2015
Fry are still in 3 basins, can't put more. So, I need to cull down the numbers but the fry are showing symmetrical tails making it hard to cull. The light is on 24 hours and the fry closer to the light seem to grow faster probably because they can see food more easily.

January 8, 2016
Still many fry. Want to cut down the numbers, so culling is on sight. The tails are not as spread as I thought they would be. Don't want to cull prematurely in fear that I may cull out good fry.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

This sounds like an awesome idea. It can also give people an idea of where to get certain fish that they cant get at the LFS. I know some of you folk are breeding SA/CA cichlids but I dont know who! haha


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

Don't see any reaction from admin or mods though...


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree, do it up. Hopefully there's a mod that's still around lol 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## afnaveils (Nov 1, 2015)

No follow up on this idea. Well, that's a pity!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Soooooooooooo is there a Mod alive?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes I concur - good idea 
Give the Mods a chance to review


----------



## RCShevalier (Oct 6, 2015)

Maybe we would hear something if we re-posted this idea on the "Site Feedback" section.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

RCShevalier said:


> Maybe we would hear something if we re-posted this idea on the "Site Feedback" section.


Agree and / or send the mods a message and make a formal request


----------

